# 7.3 IDI fuel leak problem



## nilzlofgren (Oct 3, 2009)

This is my '89 F Superduty fuel filter housing. Its a 7.3 IDI Navastar. The part inside the green circle leaks fuel when the truck is running. It looks like a primer of some sort, but I'm not sure. Can someone identify this part? Can I buy that part individually? Or, do I need the whole housing?


----------



## Biker Dude (Oct 4, 2009)

It is a filter restriction indicator sensor and half of yours is broken off. The Ford part # is E8TZ-9S283-A and here is one on feebay.
Feebay fuel sensor


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you biker dude. I couldn't find that info anywhere.


----------



## Biker Dude (Oct 4, 2009)

No problem, I've been fixing 7.3s since they were new and there probably isn't a part I haven't replaced at one time or another. The IDI motors are refreshingly simple after struggling with a powerstroke. I just replaced an engine wiring harness on a 6.0 powerstroke and man did that suck! A million sensors, 2 behind the turbo, one behind the A/C compressor and one behind the P/S pump. That was 4 hours of hell that paid really well.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 5, 2009)

After doing some research, I found an International part# as well. The guy at International said that everybody just replaces that part with a brass plug and and some Teflon tape. He said that all the part does is trip an idiot light on the dash board.


----------



## Marco (Oct 11, 2009)

There is a fuel filter that Wix makes that eliminates the bowl and sensors too


----------

